# Mythic Warriors



## srebak (Jul 12, 2011)

I just watched the episodes of an old Scottish TV show called Mythic Warriors and saw the episode telling the story of Perseus. Why is it that Zeus took an interest in the welfare of Perseus but not Heracles? And why of all Zeus' mortal offspring, does Hera only pick on Heracles?


----------

